# What other pets do you have (poll)



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Do you have any other pets? (besides fish) Feel free to post pictures below!!


----------



## superswimmer

Wrigley the puggle (pug plus beagle)


----------



## superswimmer




----------



## Polkadot

^ Awww! What a sweet puggle.


----------



## Innerbeauty

Wrigley looks cuddly.... and that face!


----------



## tiffanylucky




----------



## tiffanylucky




----------



## tiffanylucky

Ugh I'll post pictures later of my three dogs


----------



## superswimmer

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tree

my snake Freyja. =) 









my two dogs Shahla and Shobi:

















My four cats In order.
Loki
Dirk
Pumice
Gizzy 

































And these are my sisters pets:
Foxy
Frey
Dream
Smoke
Tomma (I don't have a photo of him but he is all black) 

































all photos are taken by me. =P


----------



## Polkadot

Wow beautiful pets Tree.


----------



## Tree

thanks =)


----------



## onyx

Right now I have five cats, a leopard gecko, and a ball python! ^_^

This is Anima the leopard gecko. Her name is Italian for the word _soul_.









This is Wheatley the ball python. He is a total sweetheart. I also named him after the Portal 2 character. ^^









This is Pepper. He is our oldest pet, being about 15 or 16 years old.









This is Nugget. He is sweet to other cats but has an attitude towards people.









Chaos, the female Main ****. She likes the cuddle too much...









Pebbles. He is the sibling of Patches.









Patches. He is a very mischievous kitty...


----------



## SplashyBetta

2 cats, 3 bunnies, 2 guinea pigs, 4 mice, 3 hermit crabs, 1 shrimp, 1 frog, 1 bird, 2 crickets, and a billion snails :-D


----------



## Polkadot

@onyx - They are all gorgeous looking & your photos are as terrific as Tree's top photography.


----------



## Polkadot

Tree said:


> thanks =)


Welcome!  I should have added beautiful photography too,your photos are always so professional looking.


----------



## Tree

thank you. I consider myself a rookie photographer but I have been one for over 7 years now. lol


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Wow! You are a good photographer!


----------



## Tree

thanks! my Journal has more photos if you are interested, or go to my DA art site. Many MANY photos in there. Haha


----------



## Polkadot

Tree I just had a look at some of your photos on your DA page...just INCREDIBLE! All of them are so so great.I especially like the ones of the wolves,what beautiful animals they are.

great work! and good luck with that comp too.


----------



## tiffanylucky

Tree, you really have a zoo don't you?


----------



## onyx

Polkadot said:


> @onyx - They are all gorgeous looking & your photos are as terrific as Tree's top photography.


Thank you! ^_^



Tree said:


> thanks! my Journal has more photos if you are interested, or go to my DA art site. Many MANY photos in there. Haha


I checked out your DA as well, and you are absolutely amazing! I really love the orcas. ^_^ Your pets are really cute too. I love Freyja. A mojave, right? 
I have only been into photography for a little over a year now and I still need improving, but I do have a DA.


----------



## Tree

Polkadot said:


> Tree I just had a look at some of your photos on your DA page...just INCREDIBLE! All of them are so so great.I especially like the ones of the wolves,what beautiful animals they are.
> 
> great work! and good luck with that comp too.


thanks so much! I love photography almost more than drawing. haha



tiffanylucky said:


> Tree, you really have a zoo don't you?


I sure do. Haha And I have been thinking about getting another critter for one of my terrariums.


----------



## qumaquarist

*Drumroll...*


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Wow! You guys take good photos!


----------



## Mousie

Unfortunatley, Doug is allergic to pet dander. Fish are all we have at the moment, but he has said I can have snakes (my x husband and I had tons of snakes).


----------



## ShadowRaven

I own a 1 yr old cavalier x mini poodle called Chester. He is about as far as you can get from my type of dog, but with small children and a small yard he is perfect. We almost got a cat, but somehow we ended up with 4 betta tanks and a 35 gallon on the way.


----------



## qumaquarist

ShadowRaven said:


> We almost got a cat, but somehow we ended up with 4 betta tanks and a 35 gallon on the way.


Funny how that happens, right? 

My wife and I were considering getting a "hypoallergenic" cat because we're both allergic. However, there's still a possibility that the cat could trigger allergies so we decided against it. We got a betta instead, but I'm still itching (pun intended) to get a Siberian cat. :lol:


----------



## ShadowRaven

qumaquarist said:


> Funny how that happens, right?
> 
> My wife and I were considering getting a "hypoallergenic" cat because we're both allergic. However, there's still a possibility that the cat could trigger allergies so we decided against it. We got a betta instead, but I'm still itching (pun intended) to get a Siberian cat. :lol:


Siberian cats are gorgeous, big fluff balls! I hate allergies :evil: cats and other fine haired animals make me sneeze and dogs with spiky/rough hair give me hives (another bonus to having a poodle cross for us)


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

I have two betta fish and one dog


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aww, but where are the "chickens" option? Lots of people have pet chickies nowadays. I also have alpacas but I wasn't surprised not to see them on the list.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

I guess I forgot them, which is weird because I actually used to own them!  But I don't have chickens anymore because we live in a neighborhood with lots of dogs.


----------



## FollowedByAngels

That's my cat Abby.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Cute!


----------



## haley3k1

Here's a few pics of some of my other animals :-D

Banana Ball Python


Bumblebee Ball Python


Pit Bull Puppy, Hiccup


Crazy Ferret, Koda


----------



## Bettabirdlover

This is my Peach-faced Lovebird, Peppy. I love her so much.


----------



## BettaMommaHeather

We have two cats, there is a dog that lives in the house with my FiL but I do t claim him lol. Its not that I don't like dogs because I do but me and that Chihuahua have not gotten along since I moved in. He got under foot once while i was cleaning and now stays on his couch when i am cleaning and what not. The cats and him play great with each other which is nice.


----------



## torileeann11

*Azuci Poo Pig Snarf...or just Pig.. my baby girl*








*
This is my roommate's cat, Terra. *


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Currently various other fish species, snails (bladder, ramshorn, and Malaysian trumpet snails), shrimp (Neocaridina davidi aka cherry shrimp-various color grades from wild to painted fire red), and a dog (black lab). Sadly our dog is very old and declining so he may not be with my husband and I much longer. 
We also use to have 2 cats that were pretty much dumped on us but there were finally rehomed last year..soo happy to have them gone. Don't' get me wrong, I love cats, just.. those two.... hated the allergies.. and the liter box (having to empty it every day or they'd [censor] on the floor instead.. too stupid to bury their business just left it on top...).. and the meowing at 3am.. and the plant chewing.. ugh x.x
Also use to have nerite snails but the male was killed by a betta and the female sold soon after

painted fire red shrimp (and biggest shrimp I the tank)


bladder snails (they are my clean up crew+ food for various fish)


trumpet snails pulled out to sell (currently for sale)



The dog



Male nerite (see my avatar on the left)
female nerite


No photos of the cats.. most taken were out of focus/fuzzy.


----------



## Bettajungle

6 shrimp, 3 dogs 2 cats a bunny and snake. The pictures might be sideways.


----------



## Tourmaline

I have two dogs. A Yorkshire Terrier/Maltese mix and an American Pit Bull Terrier.

Titan:
View attachment 727746


Hercules:
View attachment 727698


Both, because why not? 
View attachment 727738


----------



## RMKelly

I have a cat, Shadow, a Russian Blue X Siamese and a dog, Bindi, a Husky/German Shepherd/Healer/Kelpy mix. They're both living with my mother at moment.


----------



## Scarlettfishes45

This is my cat, Kitty. My dad has always had a soft spot for black cats so he adopted her when she was a tiny kitten living on the streets of New Orleans. She may be a small cat, but she has some attitude! She's three years old and she's an outdoor cat just because she was born that way. She's adapted to humans now but she's still skittish around people she doesn't know and though she will come in the house, she prefers being outside in her cat house. But she loves sitting on the couch for a while too. The reason her ear is clipped is because when she was little the animal control captured her and gave her shots and sprayed her, and to show that she has had her shots, they clipped her ear and let her back on the streets. She is my best friend and I love her to death


----------



## Scarlettfishes45

Here's another pic


----------



## thekinetic

Awww I love black cats! <3


----------



## Scarlettfishes45

Me too, they're such nice cats and are different from other cats. My dad had a vet roommate who said that black cats could be their own species of cats since they're so different. But sadly because of the superstition, they're the last to get adopted.


----------



## aussieJJDude

Meet my other pride any joy besides my fishes.
My hermies. Currently I have 8, but here is two of my crabs...


----------



## arabian61

My current "zoo" includes 2 dogs, 2 cats, 7 rats, 4 male bettas, 1 female betta, 1 male guppy, 3 neon tetras and 1 mystery snail


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

My pet collection has recently gotten bigger!! About a month ago I got my first hedgehog, Quillian (Quillz for short.) He's a sweetheart. If you want to see more pictures of him, you can go to his Instagram account, @QuillianTheHedgehog! He is a chocolate snowflake pinto african pygmy.
Oh, and I almost forgot to introduce you to my other pets! As you may know I have two betta fish, Belvadeer and Bubbles. They are both HMDT's. I have owned bubbles for 1yr and 2 months and I have owned Belvadeer for 4 months. And yes- If you can't tell by the pictures, Bubbles is a HUGE fin biter.
I also have one dog. Her name is Mitzi. I got her from a rescue center about 2 years ago. She is 3 years old. She's a border collie & corgi mix.


----------



## KumoBetta23

My little male Pomeranian, Cookie


----------



## SimplyXt

We have far too many animals >.< 

10 (!!!!) cats
3 dogs
4 bettas
1 tarantula

I wish I could get them all into one picture. Maybe with the help of Photoshop, one day I will :rofl:


----------



## ashleynicol3

Just a shih tzu mix named Bentley (aka Doodlebug lol).











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Oh my goodness Bentley is precious! <3


----------



## ashleynicol3

BubblesTheBlueBetta said:


> Oh my goodness Bentley is precious! <3




Thank ya!


----------



## VioletTrauma

I have a Dog and a Pigeon.


----------



## Magdalen

Hopefully I remember them all. Aside from the 4 bettas, I have a tabby cat named Azrael (he mostly gets called Fatty because, well, he's 23 lbs), a rabbit named Harvey (love that little butthead), and the love of my life haha Giselle, my 25 year old dutch warmblood mare. Hopefully I have pictures of them all.

Oh and the kitty with Harvey is Merlin, whom I lost a few years ago at 11 years old. That was my heart kitty.


----------



## Witchipoo

Ooh! Your warmblood is gorgeous!

I have 3 dogs, had 4 this morning but my son came and picked his little girl today. They're Havanese. Tommy is 10, Teagan is 6 and Quan is 4 months old. My only cat is 11 now, she's black with green eyes and, this is embarrassing, her name is Baybee Kit-ten. :/ I didn't name her!
I also have 7 bettas.

At one point, not too long ago I had 6 Afghan Hounds, 4 Havanese, 2 cats, 3 bettas, a goldfish and a parakeet, and a partridge in a pear tree. Plus I was running my grooming shop and raising kids. I'm exhausted!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Are parakeets easy to care for?

I have 2 cats, 2 gerbils, and 16 fish. And a snail.


----------



## Magdalen

Witchipoo said:


> Ooh! Your warmblood is gorgeous!


Thank you  She's an amazing horse and so much fun to ride.


----------



## Nikki86

*New puppy*

In February we ran across someone that had German Shepherd/ Australian Shepherd puppies and even though we already had 2 dogs we couldn't pass up that combination (my husband wanted an Aussie and I wanted a G shepherd)
We are crazy and my house is chaos but I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Nikki86

Phone will not let me post more than one pic at a time 
Left to right Neela(14weeks), Lucy(9), & Enuk (8)


----------



## LittleMan

From left to right: Cisco, Willow, DaisyMae and Ernie Tubbs in the back.
4 feral siblings rescued in 2006 from a huge colony where I was living, just before the management conducted a roundup/euthanasia for as many as they could trap. This picture was taken when they were about 4 years old; they were together constantly.
Cisco and Ernie were 2 big boys that started out very agressive as most feral kittens do. By this picture they were marshmallows with legs.
Both weighed in around 22 pounds, big boys like their feral father.
Willow was the smallest male followed by Daisy Mae who was a runt and very sickly when we rescued.

In 2009, Cisco, Willow & Ernie were put on a "mild & safe drug" (my veterinarian insisted, for male spraying.) 
Sadly in 2012 at the age of 6, Ernie passed away and 6 weeks later Cisco did as well from complications of that "mild & safe drug." 
Willow spent 3 weeks in the hospital, followed by 2 months of tube feeding . Today, 4 years later he is still doing quite well. Thank God. 
Daisy Mae is one of a kind just like the funky cowlick on top of her head.

Please feel free to visit my albums and get to know my babies.


----------



## Autumncrossing

My newts,
Cinder, sparks, embers, Panther face, Smaug, Issac NEWTon, Jimmy NEWTron, Kili, Fili and the tiniest of all not even an inch long is Thorin Oakenshield. My 8 year old German shepherd boy Dante, he's the sweetest dog you'd ever meet  he absolutely loves people, swimming in the pool and doing tricks! And my kitty named Autumn, although she was nick named the Bomber by my great grandmother. Also living with a 300 gallon saltwater tank of my dads as well as two other kitties Oreo and Cookie and my brothers leopard gecko smegal .














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickAu

This is Kitty,


----------



## Polkadot

^ I can never see your videos/photos for some reason. :/


----------



## KodaPlusMore

Okay, so besides my fishies I have three dogs, a boxer/corgi mix named Sargent, a lab/chow mix named Artimus, and a red Beagle named Ginger ^u^ I also have a hamster named Luna, 7 horses, Merci, Seana, Solo, Red, Lady, Hank and Sonny, then lastly my donkey Happy.
Sargent turns 1 in 11 days, Arty is 10, Ginger is 13.
Merci is a appaloosa x arabian mix and is a strawberry roan, Seana is a purebred AQH and is dapple gray, or was, she is more white now! Solo is a paint x arabian mix and very red and white, lol. he is a fluffy baby too. Red is a QH along with Lady (They're in the picture together) and Sonny is a retired roping horse, he is a QH and blackish. Hank is a purebred Appaloosa. He's the one im riding in the picture


----------



## rubertthefish

Bella is my seven year old brown Labrador. She's a sweetheart who wouldn't hurt a fly. She's the puppy dog on my profile picture. My grumpy old kitty, Simba, is attempting to become a sour patch kid because he's sour on the outside but super sweet deep within.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Nikki86 said:


> Phone will not let me post more than one pic at a time
> Left to right Neela(14weeks), Lucy(9), & Enuk (8)



OMG, is that an Aussie?!?


----------



## ThatFishThough

Bump. 

My list of fish is now such:

3 betta
8 Longfin Danio
3 Panda Cories
5 Mollies


----------



## heyyanthony

Disregard the nametag; it was leftover from a conference. This is Fynneas (pronounced phineas). He's my going-on four year old cocker spaniel mix. He's also the new older brother to my recently acquired Betta, Ferb.


----------



## Rainbo

Besides Monet, my red and blue, bi-color, partial dragon scale, rosetail betta, I have snails and a dog.

Bert is a drab olive green Nerite snail.
Earnie is a horned Nerite snail.
6, maybe more I dunno, Malaysian Trumpet Snails. They look to much alike for me to name.

2, maybe 3, unidentified baby snails that snuck in with the MTS. I think they may be ramshorns but I'm not sure. These guys live in a rubber maid container until I can decide what I want to do with them. They have gravel and some live plants in their water and receive frequent water changes. I'm thinking about getting a tiny heater for the container... They were babies and I didn't have the heart to kill them..

Then there is Zody. Zody is my 8.6 lb, 4 year old, Chi x Dach mix. He's whatcha call a mess. He is fearful of strange people so he tries to scare them off by acting like a demon dog from hell, but once he gets to know a person he's their friend for life. He likes other small dogs but only if they do not try and play with them, he's fearful of large dogs. He's incredibly smart, loving, funny, and sweet. I actively work on his fear issues, and am slowly teaching him that people get him extra yummy treats and will not pick him up, or hurt him, we follow C.A.R.E protocol, slowly he's getting better! Oh yeah, he's also a certified chow hound and believes he should resemble an over stuffed sausage, unfortunately for him I don't agree so he stays in shape LOL.

Here's some pictures of him...


----------

